

Uber CEO roadmap: Helicopters, motorcycle rides and food delivery (Kozmo 2.0) - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/exclusive-uber-ceo-lays-out-road-map-helicopters-motorcycles.html

======
lambtron
i wonder if the company plans to pass along the staggering costs of a
helicopter, private jets, and fleets of cars, to the end user. what would be
the end users pricing plan for a helicopter from midtown to jfk? what other
revenue sources does this company have? (maybe a marginal source from
delivering food? delivering vital organs from hospitals?)

currently, to call a cab with uber in new york is more than 100% more
expensive than it is to get a normal yellow cab. i can assume a small fraction
of the general public would be willing to pay more for privacy and convenience
(probably financial/legal elites). to keep a 'high liquidity' of cars will be
expensive (particularly compared to new p2p car sharing models), especially
when there is a high fixed cost and any unused cars would be eating away from
margins.

i am just skeptical about this business model.

------
arepb
I appreciate the bold vision. I also appreciate focus; here's hoping they get
their current model fully fleshed out and in more hands before they expand
into other verticals.

------
jasonmcalacanis
this was one of the top five founder interviews i've ever done... Travis tells
three epic stories.

